# mk23 socom



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

so one of the local shops has an mk23. i had never seen one in person before. i was very impressed with what i saw and how even though its heavy, it fit my hand well. i went home and read many reviews about how tough this gun is. so i'd like to hear from anyone on here that has one what they're opinion is of this gun. because from what i've read, im seriously considering shelling out the $1,999 for it.


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr. G,
Its a big gun (great shooter) but the $ would be better spent on an Expert at half the cost. The mk23 is a novelty gun. Don't buy one unless you have shot one. You can save some $ on gunbroker too.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i just read the brief description on h&k's website. it says it has a match trigger. so is it actually an upgraded trigger from the usp and mark23?


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr. G,
The Expert has a Match trigger(the best on any H&K). The mk23 trigger is not the same (non-interchangable) but very good. The MK23 can have thousands of $ of accessories added to it.... not on the Expert. I prefer the Expert to the mk23.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I have the HK Expert, HK Elite and the Mark 23. The 23 is a much finer pistol, stainless steel interiors, special finish on the slide and a very accurate pistol. You are paying for what you get. If you shoot a lot, want a gun that will last, use it in inclimate weather, spend the extra money and get the 23, nothing compares.

I agree the Expert and Elite are good pistols, but not on the same grade as the 23.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

can the mark23 handle bulk ammo like blazer brass and wwb? or does it need a little better quality like winchester nato or federal premium? i know its designed to function in worst case senarios, but just curious....


----------

